# Ceramic Heater Question



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I understand the 335d (and probably X5d) has a supplemental electric heater. Do you folks get instantaneous heat out of your cold car? I get instant 'warm' but not 'hot'.

Is this only in the diesels? If so, why do we get this? 

Some of my guesses: The heavier diesel block takes longer to heat up, or for emissions since the d operates more cleanly once it has warmed up, or ?


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

If you only push air through the dash vents it will be a little warmer. I wouldn't say the air is hot, but it's definetly warm. IMO..it's operating as expected.

Yes, as far as I know only the diesel get them and most likely for the reasons you describe.


----------



## nok (Mar 14, 2010)

I do know that normal diesels use very little fuel at idle, unlike gasoline engines. I've had diesels that you could idle for half an hour off a cold start and there would still be no heat in the cabin. Typical gas engines always run rich at idle to overcome poor fuel vaporization, especially when cold, therefore they warm up faster. I do wonder if direct injected gas engines would behave more like a diesel when started and at idle. 
I have noticed that my 335d seems to warm up much more quickly than my older diesels as monitored by the "secret temperature display" found in the diagnostic menus. I would guess a lot of that has to do with the turbos compressing and heating the intake air. Nonetheless, I'm glad the "d" has the ceramic heater...this winter I'll take any help I can get!


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

nok said:


> I have noticed that my 335d seems to warm up much more quickly than my older diesels as monitored by the "secret temperature display" found in the diagnostic menus.


Details please?


----------



## nok (Mar 14, 2010)

Hidden Menus:
http://e90.wetpaint.com/page/BC+hidden+menus


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Mecodoug, mine is pretty much hot, about 15 seconds after starting up, especially if you use the Max defrost mode.

Regards
D


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, don't laugh :rofl:cause I live in South Florida, but we have had some pretty cold weather down here lately.

Coldest so far was around 33-34 with wind chills in the 20's. Brrr.

I have noticed if I set the temp dial on hot and then turn the auxiliary temp dial at the front vents all the way over to warm, I can start feeling some heat in about two blocks without much of an idle period. So it definitely warms up pretty quick.

If you turn on defrost you will get some colder air through the venst but then that turns on the mirror defrosts as well.

Not sure about ceramic heaters in the HVAC system?:dunno:

I didn't buy the heated seat options!


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

FM, it's part #3 on the diagram. http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=PN73&mospid=51054&btnr=64_1454&hg=64&fg=40

Cheers
D


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Bingo, who'd of thunk?:dunno:

Is this heater a standard item or just for cold weather pkg?


----------



## SteveGu (Nov 3, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Bingo, who'd of thunk?:dunno:
> 
> Is this heater a standard item or just for cold weather pkg?


I believe the ceramic heater is standard on the diesel, apparently in cold weather the engine takes a very long time to produce comfortable heat on its own. I think it's great! Heated seats, heated steering wheel, instant "warm" (if not hot) air through the vents, great for winter!


----------



## Stussy109 (May 23, 2010)

I believe the diesel combustion process is hampered by cold temps, thats why we have glow plugs and ceramic heaters


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Stussy, it's more that the Diesel cycle is much more efficient thermodynamically, meaning little waste heat compare to the Otto cycle, and much less waste heat means less heat through the engine cooling system available for cabin heat. Makers add auxiliary heating systems to provide quicker, on-demand cabin heat. The BMW's ceramic grid right in the HVAC plenum is about as slick as it gets, currently. My Jetta TDI, for example, had three auxiliary electric heater plugs in the engine block to heat the engine's coolant 'faster', but that's indirect: heat coolant > circulate to HVAC > heat cabin, and it takes anywhere from a few minutes to 10-15 minutes depending on the outside temperature.

Regards
D


----------



## johntube (Sep 28, 2010)

On my 2011 335d, I don't get any heat (or blower) until I drive for a few minutes. I assumed this is because the engine management system does not allow the heater to run until the engine block reaches a certain temperature.

Are you saying that the blower will blow warm air at start-up? If so, I have not had this experience.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, 34 Deg (23 Deg Real Feel) coming to South Florida Monday morning!:yikes:

I'll have to test out my ceramic heater.:thumbup:


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

John, if in auto, mine comes in in under a minute. If I press the MAX DEFROST button, the air starts immediately and the heat about 15 seconds after...well before the engine coolant is anywhere close to thinking about warming up.

Regards
D


----------

